

Heroku data loss on shared database - They are restoring from backups - brittohalloran
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/377#update-1113

======
mrkurt
This is one of the worst parts of running database on EC2, IO can basically go
to crap and cause drives to eat themselves. Databases don't like this much.

If you use a database on top of EC2, make sure it's replicated. This saves you
a ton of headache. We (MongoHQ) spent all night getting single server
databases back up and functional (though we didn't have to restore any from
backups), while our replicated plans just hummed along throughout the outage.

------
mihar
Talking about a bad week. I guess their availability percentages are gonna
look quite bad (when and if they switch from the May ones).

~~~
brittohalloran
June _ahem 2011 cough_ uptime = 99.9%

------
brittohalloran
Not a good 24 hours to be a heroku user

------
kenrikm
Ouch, Heroku seems to be going through a rough patch.

------
rscale
It's somewhat heartening to see that this report doesn't talk about the
control rods for their dyno manifolds creating unintended flux in the tachyon
emitter.

It's not great, but at least it's easy to understand what went wrong without
finding a marketing/english translator.

~~~
serverascode
ha! Good point on their "naming". Who knows what those things actually do.

